# Grooming Setup



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Grooming seems to be the hot topic around here of late. This is something that has been done beforr, but years have past and things change. I would love to see photos of your grooming arsenal and the setup you use and what each thing is. Seeing everything laid out is fun and gives members an idea of what their options are.

I will post photos once I have access to a camera and computer (smart phone uploads refuse to work).


----------



## tarheelbaby1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks! This will be helpful to us newcomers to the Hav scene. My puppy is 14.5 weeks old now and hasn't been groomed yet. He's getting very shaggy around the eyes, so I'm trying to decide how I want to keep his coat long term and also whether I'm brave enough to try grooming him (beyond the daily brushing) at home.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I'll post my very new set up as it as it all arrives. Got the portable grooming table the other day, and like it a lot.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm at the airport in Indiana on the way home right now, but I'll try to post over the weekend. I'll post my current set-up, and also what I used earlier. It was bare-bones, but worked really nicely.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

boomana said:


> I'll post my very new set up as it as it all arrives. Got the portable grooming table the other day, and like it a lot.


So glad you like it!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

KarMar said:


> So glad you like it!


It's perfect for my needs right now. I do wish it were slightly larger for my boy, who is a much larger dog that Lola and just fits, but for Lola, it's perfect. Watson got into a puddle on our evening walk, and i just tried it out with the Kool Pup. I set in up in two minutes, and I was able to put the whole thing away in less than two minutes. WIN!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Lola checking out the table. The dryer is very small and down to the left.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Lola you are too cute for your britches!!! <3


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Daily grooming go-to stuff:

Products: *Chris Christensen Just Divine* brushing spray and *Chris Christensen Silk Spirits*, which is an oil. I've tried quite a few detangling/brushing sprays, and they all work well. Turns out I'm very picky about scents and this the Just Divine is the only one I've tried that I can stand, which is interesting because I absolutely hate the smell their shampoos and conditioners, even though they work great. Lola's hair is dry, especially at the ends, and soaks up the Silk Spirits, which also smells nice. The other grooming product is *Picture Perfect*, which I only recently learned about. It's great for holding the stray wisps in place. I'd been cutting Watson's bangs and hair around his eyes since he was a puppy, and i'm growing it now. This product is really helpful.

Tools: *Chris Christensen Face and Feet* comb[/B] and the *005 Buttercomb*. These are probably the two essentials on the table, and I wouldn't be able to keep my dogs in long coats without them. Also on the table is a *Chris Christensen slicker brush*, which I use on Lola's paws, and to brush out twigs near her bum, which she likes to collect whenever she goes out, and to help with the occasional mat. I have a *Madan Pin Brush*,which is great for a quick go-over, especially in the morning, and for ridding debris from walks. It's soft for the dogs, and it's my cat's favorite. On the downside, it was an expensive brush, and it's already lost three pins. I've not had it to too long, and am gentle with my stuff. Although I love using it, I wouldn't get it again.

Last: Goody bands and 5/16 clear, latex free elastic bands, which a get on Amazon. The Goody bands are easy on the hair, but I need to redo multiple times a day as they slide out just as easy. My dogs like them and it really isn't a problem. To really keep their hair up, I have to use the elastic bands, and use a little scissors to take them out.

I also have a small wooden pin brush and a 4.5" all coarse teeth Chris Christensen comb, which is like one half of the 005. These were all I needed when Lola was a puppy. I now keep the little comb in my purse for touch ups and still use it near daily.

For shampoos and stuff, I've tried too many things. My dogs have different coats, and other than whitening shampoo for Watson, i haven't found, other than preferring a mild shampoo, that one makes a difference over any other. I can't stand most scents, and hated, even the mild ones of Spectrum 10 and Coat Handler. After a lot of trial and error, I've found that *Bio Groom Super White* and *Bronze Luster* (one for Watson and one for Lola) shampoos are great, and the *Bio Groom Silk Cream Rinse *, works really well with both dogs. I also use *Premium Show Kera-Fixx 5-Minute Miracle*, which is a deep conditioner, once a month or so on Lola.

Hope this helps. Once I've tried out and/or come to a routine with the scissors and other things, I'll post what works for me.


----------



## Willie51616! (Aug 23, 2016)

What brand of grooming table did you get? I'm on the hunt and am having trouble finding one that doesn't break the bank. I would love to get a table before the bad weather and rain set in.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Willie51616! said:


> What brand of grooming table did you get? I'm on the hunt and am having trouble finding one that doesn't break the bank. I would love to get a table before the bad weather and rain set in.


I got it at Pet Edge, at KarMar's recommendation. It's a Master Equipment Versa Competition Table. I got it strictly for it's size, and it's really small and lightweight. It's almost too small for my 22-pound dog, but it's perfect for my needs. You can get a sense of the size with post with the pic of Lola. She's a stocky, but normal-sized Havanese (9" tall) and she fills the table. If you're looking for affordability, you might want to look into just getting a grooming arm and attaching it to a table you already have. I kinda wish I thought of this first. I saw a small, perfect table for grooming at Goodwill the other day for $12. I do believe that if I really get into this grooming thing, beyond bathing and drying, I'll invest in a slightly larger, taller, and sturdier table, but for now, I couldn't be happier than I am with this one. I did get a different grooming loop, as I found the one that came on the arm fairly useless.

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...BBFB674FB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Our grooming setup is on the washer and dryer. Soft matt for Ruby to lie on and peanut butter as a reward for being patient while I comb her. I have ear and eye washes, toothbrush and paste. I have a fancy wooden pin brush but it isn't really necessary for the puppy cut. I also have a boar bristle brush which is nice to use on her neck and chest. The key items are the combs: face comb, body comb, and sanitary area comb (in a different colour). I confess to having a matt knife for emergency de-matting.

Now that we are empty nesters we only do wash once a week so it is not a problem to move the grooming tools. They could also be put on a tray for easier clean up.


----------



## Willie51616! (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you Piper. That looks like a great set up....we are still getting our set up figured out.... it is a work in progress....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It occurred to me that I'd never added my set-ups to this thread, and as the subject has come up again, I thought I'd add and bump it to the top so newer forum members can see it!

This is my first grooming set up. It worked absolutely fine, and was VERY cheap. It was simply a memory foam bath mat on our washer, with a grooming loop fixed to the cabinet above, and a wicker basket to hold my tools!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is my grooming set-up now, with a "real" table from Petedge, grooming caddy, grooming arm and force dryer. (and a stool for me to sit on!!!  )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And here's my little portable set-up that I use in our travel trailer, or hotel rooms at a show. This table folds in the middle, and is very portable. It would be a great choice for anyone who can't leave their grooming table set up all the time.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for those photos, Boomana! Thanks for starting a specific thread, Karmar. Here is a link to the recent thread that already includes many photos:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/6-general-discussion/119466-grooming-little-bugger.html


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*Grooming stand that sits on your table*

Has anyone used this table (or something similar)? I like the look of the portability of it, but wanted to see if anyone had experience with it

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product...sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1L4LS2KNDBWYV


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

That's the table that is the hot topic (including many photos) in the thread I referenced just above your post, Melissa. I like it for Shama, but I've had to knot and clip the head and haunch holders (I bought the no-sit haunch holder) because they're too long.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks. I followed that discussion but somehow I had it in my head that it was about a portable fold up regular table, not this one. Glad to know it works well except for the length of the cord

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Thanks. I followed that discussion but somehow I had it in my head that it was about a portable fold up regular table, not this one. Glad to know it works well except for the length of the cord
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


One thing to keep in mind with that one is that it works best for very small Havanese. I would probably work for Pixel, but it's definitely not big enough for Kodi. I'm not sure Panda would fit on it either, and she is pretty "average" in size.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> One thing to keep in mind with that one is that it works best for very small Havanese. I would probably work for Pixel, but it's definitely not big enough for Kodi. I'm not sure Panda would fit on it either, and she is pretty "average" in size.


Perry's just understand 10 pounds. Do you think he'd be ok?

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry's just understand 10 pounds. Do you think he'd be ok?
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


I'd expect so, at that size. Kodi is at the top of the breed standard... 11 1/2" and 17 1/2 lbs.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I think it would work for Perry. Loki (Barbara Levy's Hav) is bigger than Shama, and it works for him. Shama weighs eight pounds.


----------

